# My horse died ... *Cry*



## Ranch Girl (Apr 4, 2010)

My horse died today. She layed down and couldn't get back up ... 
I'm so sad  I guess I just need some kind words, she was the sweetest and cutest horse ever. She was my baby.  But now I don't have a horse.  But I do still have her colt from last April.  I guess that's a good thing. I can always remember her by her colt "Little Bit" her colt. My horse's name was "Cocoa."


----------



## looptloop (Apr 4, 2010)

Aww, huge {{HUGS}}  I'm so sorry you lost Cocoa. I'll be thinking of you.....


----------



## lilhill (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your horse.  That's very sad.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 5, 2010)

What happened?! It's always worse when it's sudden.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sorry that you lost your horse.


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 5, 2010)

Im sorry. Do you have any pictures? We would all love to see.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 5, 2010)

Many of us have been there and understand your sorrow....  I'm sure Cocoa will always have a special place in your heart and your memory.

Remember, when you are ready, there are a lot of horses out there that would be blessed by the love you have to share.


----------



## SweetDreams (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that....
{{Hugs}}


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 5, 2010)

--I'm SSOOO  Sorry!!!  Lost 3, myself, in 2 years--OLD friends.    I understand--She WILL be missed, always.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  She had a colt last year but he doesn't really look  anything like her. She was a black & white paint mare. 
What happened to her ... well she was a very picky eater and didn't like hay, only grain and sweet feed. Last year we had to take her to a vet to get her checked on because she was getting so skinny and the vet said she had about 100 pounds of sand in her. He gave us some stuff to give her and she was going to have a baby this month but that stuff that vet gave us to give to her killed her baby and she had it last October, of course it was a female colt ...  So after that she had gotten alot fatter and everything, but then last winter she started getting skinny again and then she layed down and couldn't get up yesterday and she had made a big hole were she had layed down 2 nights ago and then she couldn't get up.  
We had to put her down   ...                               
Cocoa, my beloved horse that is not longer with us.


----------



## MissDanni (Apr 5, 2010)

BIG HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 5, 2010)

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  She had a colt last year but he doesn't really look  anything like her. She was a black & white paint mare.
> What happened to her ... well she was a very picky eater and didn't like hay, only grain and sweet feed. Last year we had to take her to a vet to get her checked on because she was getting so skinny and the vet said she had about 100 pounds of sand in her. He gave us some stuff to give her and she was going to have a baby this month but that stuff that vet gave us to give to her killed her baby and she had it last October, of course it was a female colt ...  So after that she had gotten alot fatter and everything, but then last winter she started getting skinny again and then she layed down and couldn't get up yesterday and she had made a big hole were she had layed down 2 nights ago and then she couldn't get up.
> We had to put her down   ...
> Cocoa, my beloved horse that is not longer with us.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1489_cocoa_eating_grass.jpg


A similar thing happened to a friend's daughter's horse a few years ago. Beautiful little tri-colored Racking Horse mare. She was acting weird when being ridden. A few days later she was in excriciating pain. Vet was called out, found out that she had sand in her (not sure how much) that had basically turned to cement inside of her. Both daughter and mom still get choked up thinking about her.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Apr 5, 2010)

That's too bad! 
We think she had worms or something. They had a huge wheat field and the wheat was super green! She should have been gaining weight.


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 6, 2010)

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  She had a colt last year but he doesn't really look  anything like her. She was a black & white paint mare.
> What happened to her ... well she was a very picky eater and didn't like hay, only grain and sweet feed. Last year we had to take her to a vet to get her checked on because she was getting so skinny and the vet said she had about 100 pounds of sand in her. He gave us some stuff to give her and she was going to have a baby this month but that stuff that vet gave us to give to her killed her baby and she had it last October, of course it was a female colt ...  So after that she had gotten alot fatter and everything, but then last winter she started getting skinny again and then she layed down and couldn't get up yesterday and she had made a big hole were she had layed down 2 nights ago and then she couldn't get up.
> We had to put her down   ...
> Cocoa, my beloved horse that is not longer with us.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1489_cocoa_eating_grass.jpg


Thats sooo sad.  Sorry to hear.  She is a beautiful mare,though.  
Atleast you will have a nice colt to work with,and carry on her legacy.


----------



## Pardenx3 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like colic to me.


----------



## meme (Apr 7, 2010)

I`m very sorry your horse died  What is funny and sad at the same time is that my neighbor has a horse that is named little bit to, and it died three days ago. good luck.





                                       sorry your horse died,
                                       see ya


----------

